# Drivers lic and identification



## ironman (Dec 11, 2018)

What good state to renew these in same day . me traveling hard to stay in place wait to have them mailed. I know South Dakota same day . anyone lnow anywhere else 
Its hard not having permanent adresss .


----------



## noothgrush (Dec 11, 2018)

Get a po box


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Dec 11, 2018)

ive only had IDs renewed in 2 states, both florida and virginia and i dont remember having to wait at all to walk out with em besides the usual dmv bullshit. i dont recall being required to even show proof of recent address when i got my id in vrginia but i could be remembering wrong.


----------



## ScumRag (Dec 11, 2018)

be aware that in calif, the real id requirement is fast approaching. by oct 2020, (it's my understanding - tho i could be wrong) everyone is required to have a real id even if they don't plan on commercial flying....

pre-reqs include:

-birth cert
-social sec card
-any other name documents like if you changed your name
-a piece of registered mail

+ $37.00

and more....

https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/dmv/detail/realid


----------



## CrustyFuckinP (Dec 12, 2018)

It's getting really hard, lately. More and more states are requiring more than just a piece of mail for proof of address. Now most of them want things like leases and bills - aka documents some of us have never had and maybe never will. 

Your best bet is to try to do what you can to get a SS card if you can and get a friend who has a house to put you on the lease, at least til you get your documents figured out. Just make a copy... Use white out if ya need to... Having these simple necessities shouldn't be unattainable to those living a different lifestyle than others. 

Also got future reference - I learned it's super easy to get temp tags in Arizona. Based on experience of trying to get a vehicle registered with lil to no documents.

Good luck with everything


----------



## noothgrush (Dec 12, 2018)

ScumRag said:


> be aware that in calif, the real id requirement is fast approaching. by oct 2020, (it's my understanding - tho i could be wrong) everyone is required to have a real id even if they don't plan on commercial flying....
> 
> pre-reqs include:
> 
> ...


Yeah I just went to renew my DL in Texas and they said the same thing. They don't issue regular DLS anymore only real ids. Also I used a fake address 6 years ago and they didn't check it this time they did and found out it was a motel and wouldn't renew my dl ...so I'm looking for a state that doesn't check. They want everyone on the radar now.


----------



## ironman (Dec 12, 2018)

Maybe options


----------



## train in vain (Dec 12, 2018)

Georgia did when i lived in waycross. Pretty sure they do here in little rock. Ivejved here almost 5 yrs and im still rockin an almost 6 yrs expired tx id haha


ironman said:


> What good state to renew these in same day . me traveling hard to stay in place wait to have them mailed. I know South Dakota same day . anyone lnow anywhere else
> Its hard not having permanent adresss .


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 12, 2018)

I've detailed this several times before here in the forums and in my book The Anarchist's Guide to Travel (shameless plug), but here's the easiest way to show proof of residency in the USA.

first, go to a print shop like staples or office depot and ask if they have a generic lease agreement form you can copy. many will, although nowadays it's probably easier to find one online. either way, sign as the leaser, and have someone else sign as the landlord (so the signatures are different) in any names you want with any address you want. boom. proof of residency. it's stupid easy and i've been doing this for most of my life when the circumstances called for it.

now some states will only give you a temp id and mail you the real one, so you might want to make the lease out for a friend's address or somewhere you can receive mail. other than that, you should be fine. if you need a birth certificate, you can easily get one mailed to you through Vital Check. I've used this service multiple times when i've lost my birth cert through various travels, and on average it cost me about $25 to get a new one mailed to me. of course you'll need to know your SSN and your parent's info (sometimes their SSN's as well), but that really shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## CrustyFuckinP (Dec 13, 2018)

Why'd you downvote me, Matt ? 
Our methods aren't that different!  Esp since having a friend with an address is especially helpful when there are certain documents (ids / DLs in some states , if I'm not mistaken?) are only sent through mail.
I second that it's super easy to find pdfs and templates of not just lease forms, but also bills of sale etc etc.

Google Docs also has premade templates and forms! Some printers even do, too. Saves alot of time and resources (and of course $ in the long run!) when getting all your documents together


----------



## CrustyFuckinP (Dec 13, 2018)

Dude, Texas was the worst place I've ever tried to replace lost documents. 

I got robbed of my phone, license, and AAA card and when trying to replace my license, they just wanted WAY too much from me, for things they should be capable of looking up myself, like my MVR. 
They would NOT accept mail as proof of address (after I spent money on ordering things online JUST for that purpose) and had me running around in circles just to hit dead ends every single time. 

And my license was even active, with no penalties or restrictions whatsoever. 

If you DO need to go through Texas, I really really really hope your experience is different. If not, my heart weeps for you in advance ::arrgh::


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 13, 2018)

CrustyFuckinP said:


> Why'd you downvote me, Matt ?



i didn't down vote you, i disagreed with you. agree/disagree is a neutral rating to prevent echo chambers / yes men mentality, so folks can agree/disagree freely without giving the person a negative or positive rating.


----------



## CrustyFuckinP (Dec 13, 2018)

Oh no, I totally agree with that! I was just sad cuz you broke my 100% upvote streak!! lol


----------



## ironman (Dec 14, 2018)

Matt Derrick said:


> I've detailed this several times before here in the forums and in my book The Anarchist's Guide to Travel (shameless plug), but here's the easiest way to show proof of residency in the USA.
> 
> first, go to a print shop like staples or office depot and ask if they have a generic lease agreement form you can copy. many will, although nowadays it's probably easier to find one online. either way, sign as the leaser, and have someone else sign as the landlord (so the signatures are different) in any names you want with any address you want. boom. proof of residency. it's stupid easy and i've been doing this for most of my life when the circumstances called for it.
> 
> now some states will only give you a temp id and mail you the real one, so you might want to make the lease out for a friend's address or somewhere you can receive mail. other than that, you should be fine. if you need a birth certificate, you can easily get one mailed to you through Vital Check. I've used this service multiple times when i've lost my birth cert through various travels, and on average it cost me about $25 to get a new one mailed to me. of course you'll need to know your SSN and your parent's info (sometimes their SSN's as well), but that really shouldn't be too hard.


I get the book when possible


----------

